# 1967 engine restoration - engine details



## korn2pop (Dec 13, 2017)

Hello
I am new to this site.
I am restoring a 1967 GTO 400 engine. I see a lot of description about the block color, etc. I am interest in the colors of other items. Pulleys, fan, damper, brackets, plug wires, etc. 
Is there and discussion on this topic or pictures? I see many variations on the aftermarket cars. I would just like to know what the factory original colors were. I want to get as close to original as possible even though the car is not 100% original as I have made some mods to help with drive-ability, etc.
Thanks


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! 

Several original component finishes:
-fan...it would depend on which original fan. the base 400 4 blade fan was typically painted a 60 % gloss black. the factory 5 blade flex fan has no paint on the stainless blades, they will be an amber color after 50 years.
-the multi piece damper (balancer) is painted '66-70 Pontiac blue, many top restorers use a gray black phosphate to plate the stamped steel inset ring, & the 6 bolts get a black or gray/black phosphate finish.
-engine pulleys are 90% gloss black
-engine stamped steel brackets are 60% gloss black, the alum pivot block for power steering is natural aluminum
-stamped steel spark plug retainers are clear cad, or silver zinc with a black plastidip finish on the wire retainer section

One of the best ways to note original component finishes is to join one of the national clubs, either GTOAA or POCI, attend a national show, & observe the totally original, as well as Concours restored cars. Understanding the judging systems used by both organizations, GTOAA has a much better researched & more stringent Concours judging system in place for '64-73 Pontiac A-body's.


----------



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

Hello, I thought that I read somewhere the 7 bladed fan that was used for the 67 was painted all black. Then, I read the blades were natural aluminum and the inner part that is riveted to the blades was painted black. I'm confused, so what is it supposed to be? By the way, I believe it is a 19-1/2" fan. Also, I'm looking for a shroud for that fan set up or a away to fix the fiberglass OEM one. It actually has parts missing out of it. I was thinking of making a frame out of baling wire and building up some horse hair (fiberglass) and then molding it to conform. Has anyone done this with success?


----------

